# [système] monitoring d'un processus (trop) rapide/court

## El_Goretto

Bonjour,

Histoire de calculer ce que peut donner un composant logiciel quand on le lance en quelques centaines ou plus d'exemplaires, je me retrouve fort démuni pour mesurer (et selon quelle métrique? temps pour 1 processus et %cpu induit pendant ce temps?) sa "consommation de ressource".

Grosso modo, avoir un htop avec 1 seconde de refresh ne permet rien car la plupart du temps, il n'apparaît même pas dans la liste vu son temps d'exécution court.

Une idée? des suggestions?

Note: bien sûr, un "test de charge" en bonne et due forme n'est pas envisageable, car dans la chaîne de traitement, les autres maillons "bourrent" à mort la machine mais pas lui... Je ne peux pas le "charger" lui uniquement sans faire intervenir toute la chaîne.

----------

## bas25

time ?

time for ((i = 100; i >= 0; i -= 1)); do echo $i; done;

real    0m0.002s

user    0m0.000s

sys     0m0.000s

----------

## guilc

A vue de pif, je dirais, faire un strace, et trier/catégoriser/compter les différents appels systeme.

Cela va donner une idée de si cela fait beaucoup d'I/O (open, read, write, close, fstat, getdents, etc...), si ca fait beaucoup d'allocation mémoire (mmap et compagnie), si ça fait des appels au matériel (ioctl principalement).

Ca peut donner une bonne idée de l'activité engendrée. Par contre, ça ne donnera pas une idée du temps purement CPU de calcul. Mais c'est déjà ça comme piste

----------

## El_Goretto

@guilc: j'y ai pensé, mais... vu le nombre de processus actifs avant que celui qui m’intéresse n'intervienne, ça risque de virer au cauchemar  :Smile: 

J'ai peut être trouvé une piste, ce matin, avec atop: mode "cumulatif par nom de programme" et intervalles de mesure en mode "manuel", permet d'avoir le temps et % CPU utilisés. C'est déjà pas mal.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Mais pourquoi pas la solution de bas25 ? time me paraît approprié pour ce que tu veux... Enfin bon après je sais pas ce que tu veux EXACTEMENT, je suis pas dans ta tête.   :Razz: 

----------

